# Spiel für bis 10&euro;



## meik19081999 (30. März 2014)

*Spiel für bis 10&euro;*

Hallo Leute, 
Also ich habe eine 10€ paysafecard und wollte mir ursprünglich crysis 3 bei gameladen.com holen aber ich habe mir schon die ganze story auf youtube angeschaut und ich befürchte das mir das spiel langweilig wird.
Deswegen suche ich alternative spiele die es bei gameladen.com oder steam gibt bis 10€.
Habe Need for Speed: Most wanted im auge aber ich weis nicht ob es gut ist habe seit undercover keinen nfs teil mehr gespielt.
Ein paar anregungen wären echt nett.

Gruß

Meik19081999


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

*AW: Spiel für bis 10&euro;*

Da gibt's einiges: Steam Search 

Blättere Dich einfach mal durch oder teile mal Deine Lieblingsgenres mit. Irgendwas zwischen Crysis und NFS ist nicht sooooo aussagekräftig.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Spiel für bis 10&euro;*

Hier mal was ich so spiele. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198091037665/games?tab=all
Allgemein AAA spiele und auch paar andere shooter.
Steam habe ich schon durchgeschaut und naja bei steam hab ich schon fast alles durchgeschaut und nichts gefunden was mir zusagt bzw ich es nicht kenne.


----------



## timbo01 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Spiel für bis 10&euro;*

Auf Origin gibts aktuell DeadSpace für umme.
Ansonsten in Steam die Sales abwarten, zu Ostern is glaube ich wieder einer.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Spiel für bis 10&euro;*



timbo01 schrieb:


> Auf Origin gibts aktuell DeadSpace für umme.
> Ansonsten in Steam die Sales abwarten, zu Ostern is glaube ich wieder einer.


 
Dead Space habe ich schon .
Damals beim Humble Bundle bekommen.
Das spiel ist aufjedenfall gut.


----------



## xpSyk (30. März 2014)

Spec-Ops:The Line! Das beste Singleplayer-Spiel zusammen mit Infinite (mMn.)


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. März 2014)

*AW: Spiel für bis 10&euro;*

Schon mal hier gekuckt, ob nichts interessantes für dich dabei ist? Die kosten alle nicht einen Pfennig ähm... cent 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/272100-sammelthread-kostenlose-spiele-reloaded.html


----------



## meik19081999 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Spiel für bis 10&euro;*

Daraus kann ich mir auch so was raussuchen. Habe halt jetzt eine Paysafecard geachenkt bekommen und will mir halt damit was holen ^^


----------



## Shona (30. März 2014)

*AW: Spiel für bis 10&euro;*



timbo01 schrieb:


> zu Ostern is glaube ich wieder einer.


Wäre dann aber der erste Oster Sale^^ 



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hier mal was ich so spiele. Steam Community :: meikfilipovxd :: Games
> Allgemein AAA spiele und auch paar andere shooter.
> Steam habe ich schon durchgeschaut und naja bei steam hab ich schon fast  alles durchgeschaut und nichts gefunden was mir zusagt bzw ich es nicht  kenne.


 Nach der Liste würde ich eher sagen du spielst sie an aber nicht zu Ende oder garnicht - außer vielleicht Borderland 2 und Far Cry 3

Wieso spielst du also nicht erstmal die Spiele die du hast -> Mirrors Edge, Metro 2033, Metro Last Light, Hard Reset, Bioshock, Bioshock 2, Bioshock Infinite, Alan Wake, Mafia 2, Hitman Absolution, Dead Space, Batman™: Arkham Origins
Wenn du diese mal zu ende spielen würdest hättest du erstmal eine Weile zu tun, anstatt dich nach neuen umzusehen.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Spiel für bis 10&euro;*



Shona schrieb:


> Wäre dann aber der erste Oster Sale^^
> 
> 
> Nach der Liste würde ich eher sagen du spielst sie an aber nicht zu Ende oder garnicht - außer vielleicht Borderland 2 und Far Cry 3
> ...


 
Ich weis. Habe noch zu spielen. Aber soweit ich weis laufrn psc's nach einer zeit lang aus oder?
Oder vielleicht was anderes mit der psc machen?


----------



## Scalon (30. März 2014)

Und wenn du sonst die PSC in Steam Guthaben umwandelst? Dann kannst du zu gegebener Zeit einkaufen


----------



## Shona (30. März 2014)

*AW: Spiel für bis 10&euro;*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich weis. Habe noch zu spielen. Aber soweit ich weis laufrn psc's nach einer zeit lang aus oder?
> Oder vielleicht was anderes mit der psc machen?


 Mache genau das


Scalon schrieb:


> Und wenn du sonst die PSC in Steam Guthaben umwandelst? Dann kannst du zu gegebener Zeit einkaufen


 Keine Ahnung warum die Leute immer direkt einkaufen wollen wenn sie es auch als Steam Guthaben gutschreiben können  -> Steam Wallet - Add Funds (Man muss eingeloggt sein)


----------

